# Trees that do not exceed 15' @ maturity



## dawn_l_braswell (Sep 7, 2001)

We have an RV Park in Milledgeville, GA that is located on the Lake Sinclair. Most of the land is under Georgia Power Electricity Lines, therefor we are not aloud to plant any trees that grow over 15' at maturity.

Do you have any suggestions as to what I should plant and what will grow the fastest in this size tree. 

Thank You, 

Dawn Braswell


----------

